# CR2 files won't load in Photoshop



## Wheels47130

I have the new Canon 60d and love it. However I can't get the raw files to show in Bridge or be recognized and load to Photoshop CS4? They will show in Canon photo professional and I can convert the batch to Jpg which destroys the point of shooting in Raw. I am using Vista 64 and have updated all programs. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Oh the raw codec is the newest 1.7


----------



## table1349

That is because you need the Camera Raw 6.2 update.  Well actually you need CS5 because that is the only version of Photoshop that the Camera Raw 6.2 update works for.  From Adobe: 

_*Camera Raw 6.2 update*

          This new version of the Camera Raw plug-in replaces the  original Camera Raw plug-in that was installed with Adobe® Creative  Suite® 5 or Adobe® Photoshop® CS5 software.   _ _

Support for the following cameras has been added in this update. Visit the _ _Camera Raw page for a complete list of supported cameras.   

_ 

_ Canon EOS 60D_
_ Casio EXILIM EX-FH100_
_ Fuji FinePix HS10_
_ Leica S2 (DNG*)_
_ Panasonic DMC-FZ100_
_ Panasonic DMC-FZ40 (FZ45)_
_ Panasonic DMC-LX5_
_ Pentax 645D_
_ Samsung NX10_
_ Samsung TL500 (EX1)_
_ Sony A290_
_ Sony A390_
_ Sony Alpha NEX-3_
_ Sony Alpha NEX-5_
_ Sony SLT-A33_
_ Sony SLT-A55V_
 _
Refer to the following ReadMe file for other updates in this version: 
_ 

 _Camera Raw 6.2 ReadMe_
 _
*The Camera Raw 6.2 plug-in is not compatible with versions of Photoshop earlier than Photoshop CS5.  *_ 

Enjoy your new version of Photoshop when you get it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Garbz

The workaround is to convert the files to DNG using Adobe's DNG converter, and then open those.


----------



## KenC

Canon DPP will convert raw files to tiff files which can be opened in PS.  Since tiff files are not compressed, and also can be saved as 16 bit if you want, you are not losing anything with this approach.  DPP provides a lot of control over the raw conversion, but if you feel you really must use ACR to process your raw files, then you'll have to go one of the routes suggested above.


----------

